# IN/KY March MNT



## turtle2778 (May 22, 2006)

Hey there fellow haunters. I realize we are almost in the middle of March, but its not too late to get together. Anyone interested? Or maybe April?


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 14, 2008)

Im down depending on the date.


----------



## turtle2778 (May 22, 2006)

Okay well....I'll shoot out a PM to the last group of interested parties Rob and I;'ll let you know


----------

